

Why are software development task estimations regularly off by a factor of 2-3? - TheBurningOr
http://www.quora.com/Engineering-Management/Why-are-software-development-task-estimations-regularly-off-by-a-factor-of-2-3

======
byscuits
Check out Michael Wolfe's answer.

